# Custom drawn house plans



## FenderBender

I'm posting this for my dad, he has been drawing plans for over 15 years now. He's a professional who will work hard to draw the house of your dreams. Bring him anything from an idea in your head, to a doodle on paper and he will get it done. 


House plans include 5 sets of the following CAD drawings: Site plan, Foundation plan, Floor Plan, 4 Elevation drawings, Roof plan, and Electrical. All drawings are printed on 24" x 36" paper. 

He typically charges $0.50 per Sq Ft for area under roof. Price could vary depending on the complexity of the project, but .50 is standard. 

The structural engineer charges 30 cents a square ft to stamp and seal the drawings. 

Here are some samples of his work, a floor plan and front and side elevation. 

Contact Jerry Arrowood at 850-255-1584

He will be happy to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## jaster

Like a real Draftsman?? I thought there were no more to be found! Darn decent price too


----------



## FenderBender

jaster said:


> Like a real Draftsman?? I thought there were no more to be found! Darn decent price too




Yeah, if you know any home builders feel free to pass the word around. References available on request.


----------



## Frenchy

Thanks for posting Josh. Good timing as we are finally looking to build, shall be in touch with your dad when back from this trip, mid July.
Peace,
E.


----------



## FenderBender

Glad to hear you are building Emmanuel! Where do you plan to build?

Stay safe-

Josh


----------



## tbaxl

I will contacting him, looking to build an elevated home.
Tim


----------



## FenderBender

Bump for some nice plans. He's met a couple of nice people from here building some neat houses.


----------



## sureicanfish

Dang, we need some but had no idea it was another couple grand just for plans! I swear it's a thousand here, two thousand there, every time we turn around.


----------



## FenderBender

Ttt


----------



## boatman41

I want to thank you for the info of your dad. Jerry and I have become very good friends while he was helping me design my addition, I would highly recommend him to anyone any where, he has help me thru a lot of red tape and is truly a great man, you are very lucky to have him as your dad. And good luck with your twins on the way.


----------



## FenderBender

boatman41 said:


> I want to thank you for the info of your dad. Jerry and I have become very good friends while he was helping me design my addition, I would highly recommend him to anyone any where, he has help me thru a lot of red tape and is truly a great man, you are very lucky to have him as your dad. And good luck with your twins on the way.




Thanks a lot for the kind words, Bruce. He speaks very highly of you as well. He was really happy when I showed him your post. Good luck building your addition, it looks nice!


----------



## FenderBender

Bump for anyone thinking of building this year.


----------



## FenderBender

Another bump for dad!


----------



## ironman

My wife and I met with your Dad Saturday. He was a pleasure to talk to. We are really looking forward to working with him. He is super proud of those grandchildren.


----------



## Philbert

FenderBender said:


> Another bump for dad!


PM sent


----------



## FenderBender

ironman said:


> My wife and I met with your Dad Saturday. He was a pleasure to talk to. We are really looking forward to working with him. He is super proud of those grandchildren.




Thanks Mr. Billy. He speaks highly of you. He's met some great people from this forum so far.


----------



## FenderBender

A winter bump for anyone thinking about building soon.

Edited to link to his new website. 


https://www.arrowoodhouseplans.com


----------



## FenderBender

He's still drawing for anyone thinking about building this spring. Anywhere from a beach house to a mountain chalet, he's done it before and got you covered.


----------



## Jerry Arrowood

This is Josh's Dad.


----------



## Realtor

Jerry Arrowood said:


> This is Josh's Dad.


Hi Jerry, welcome to the PFF, Good to have you.


----------



## Jerry Arrowood

This is FenderBender's Dad.
I have been drawing house plans for over 20 years.

We now have capability to do 3D rendering.


----------



## ironman

Mr. Jerry they are getting on with the house you drew us.


----------



## Jerry Arrowood

The house is really beginning to take shape! Looking good. Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## FenderBender

December bump!


----------



## Boat-Dude

Jerry Arrowood said:


> This is FenderBender's Dad.
> I have been drawing house plans for over 20 years.
> 
> We now have capability to do 3D rendering.





Very good to know!!!!


----------



## FenderBender

If anyone is thinking about building this spring, he’s recently updated his software and has spots available. Really cool looking plans!


----------



## FenderBender

Here’s an annual bump!


----------

